# HAHAHAHA Best sports photobomb ever!



## KAikens318 (Jul 5, 2012)

So this photo was supposed to be of Boston Red Sox player Carl Crawford. He was doing rehab with the Portland Sea Dogs last night playing against the NH Fishercats. I almost cropped the photo down, but this was so epic I just couldn't.


----------



## spacefuzz (Jul 5, 2012)

maybe Carl is just that sexy......


----------



## KAikens318 (Jul 5, 2012)

spacefuzz said:


> maybe Carl is just that sexy......



Note the scoreboard above the player's head...


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jul 5, 2012)

Sometimes things just have to be adjusted


----------



## tmjjk (Jul 5, 2012)

Balls ....LOL


----------



## jake337 (Jul 5, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> Sometimes things just have to be adjusted



Swamp balls(twats) is the number one annoyance of athletes all over the world....


----------



## unpopular (Jul 5, 2012)

It's like they're all just standing around, waiting for instructions.


----------

